# STIHL 026 BOGGING/STALLING....



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Jul 22, 2014)

Will fuel that is richer than recomended ratio cause bogging and stalling when idling? I was told to mix 40:1 for the MakLmar/Dolkita.....and not remembering i refilled the Stihl 026 with same mixture(only one gas can at the moment)....i hope it is something this simple causing the problem....thanks all Hearthians


----------



## Ashful (Jul 22, 2014)

Going heavy on the oil in the mix actually leans out your saw, due to less gas per unit volume of mix.  However, this is almost never the cause of problems, and most just mix to the recommendation of the oil they're using, not according the user manual for the OPE.

They haven't made the 026 in some years, so I'd assume it has pre-ethanol fuel lines.  The ethanol in modern fuel can cause breakdown in these fuel lines, and a small crack in the pickup line or even the line from tank to carb can cause bogging when hitting the throttle.


----------



## Jags (Jul 22, 2014)

Yeah - I also doubt it is the fuel/oil mix.  Sounds like its time for a good old fashioned tune up.


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Jul 22, 2014)

yeah, it's weird how it started right after i filled it with the different mix, but i don't think the saw has ever been tuned up....need a vac/pressure tester is what i need.....some ethanol resistant fuel lines would be nice too ( if such a thing really exists)


----------



## Jags (Jul 22, 2014)

Mischa Shashumshkavich said:


> ...some ethanol resistant fuel lines would be nice too ( if such a thing really exists)



It does.  Most any place that carries small engine stuff can hook you up with it.

Edit: or even the dreaded fleebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chainsaw-Tr...539?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cdec70873


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Jul 22, 2014)

....yeah,when i heard of it, i thought it sounded to good to be true.....i will check it out....i've never taken the 026 apart yet, except for the bar and air filter to spray/clean it out...


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Jul 22, 2014)

Joful said:


> Going heavy on the oil in the mix actually leans out your saw, due to less gas per unit volume of mix.  However, this is almost never the cause of problems, and most just mix to the recommendation of the oil they're using, not according the user manual for the OPE.
> 
> They haven't made the 026 in some years, so I'd assume it has pre-ethanol fuel lines.  The ethanol in modern fuel can cause breakdown in these fuel lines, and a small crack in the pickup line or even the line from tank to carb can cause bogging when hitting the throttle.


.....ahhhh, ahem, yeah i knew that( i didn't) i just assumed because oil is thicker,adding more made a mix richer....good to know...more oil=less gas,less gas=lean


----------



## Ashful (Jul 22, 2014)

Mischa Shashumshkavich said:


> .....ahhhh, ahem, yeah i knew that( i didn't) i just assumed because oil is thicker,adding more made a mix richer....good to know...more oil=less gas,less gas=lean


Heh... I didn't know that either, when started here, and I still have trouble accepting it.  Counter-intuitive, it is...


----------



## freeburn (Jul 22, 2014)

Mischa Shashumshkavich said:


> Will fuel that is richer than recomended ratio cause bogging and stalling when idling? I was told to mix 40:1 for the MakLmar/Dolkita.....and not remembering i refilled the Stihl 026 with same mixture(only one gas can at the moment)....i hope it is something this simple causing the problem....thanks all Hearthians


I have the same saw and have the same problem but it's only ocassionally. Bogging down is usually after a fill up. Sometimes it will just quit and then not start again like it floods itself out. Somewhat temperamental, but still let's the chips fly.


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Jul 23, 2014)

freeburn said:


> I have the same saw and have the same problem but it's only ocassionally. Bogging down is usually after a fill up. Sometimes it will just quit and then not start again like it floods itself out. Somewhat temperamental, but still let's the chips fly.


.....well when you think about it and apply that ''logic'' stuff it makes sense......and yes,i was surprised at how well the lil 026 cuts for it's size....must need a tune up though, i know it sat in a garage for a long time before being rescued/purchased....and i've only cleaned it with compressed air so far...and have cut a lot of red and white oak and hard maple with it


----------



## Clarkbug (Jul 23, 2014)

Mischa Shashumshkavich said:


> yeah, it's weird how it started right after i filled it with the different mix, but i don't think the saw has ever been tuned up....need a vac/pressure tester is what i need.....some ethanol resistant fuel lines would be nice too ( if such a thing really exists)



You shouldn't need the vac/pressure tester for a tuneup.  That's for a much bigger investigation.  

If its been a while for your saw, could be a difference in weather.  I have to adjust my saw when cutting in the summer vs. The winter.

I would suggest a new fuel filter, new impulse line, new fuel line, new sparkplug, and an air filter cleaning.  Possibly a carb kit as well, if its been a while.

For the air filter, split it in half and wash in warm soapy water.  If its flocked, don't use compressed air or you might blow it right off.  Pulse line is hard to get to, hemostats help immensely.  Fuel line can be from the dealer, or you can use some tygon line if you thread it through the old fuel line grommet.   That's tricky to do, but it can be done.   

Might be overkill, but its also good to know all that stuff is up to snuff!


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Jul 23, 2014)

Clarkbug said:


> You shouldn't need the vac/pressure tester for a tuneup.  That's for a much bigger investigation.
> 
> If its been a while for your saw, could be a difference in weather.  I have to adjust my saw when cutting in the summer vs. The winter.
> 
> ...


......i thought the vac. test would help narrow down where the problem is, and if it is a line (or lines)that need replacing...i have not taken the air filter apart to clean it, but will def. try that....and i could try cleaning the fuel filter....i know when the lines on the little poulan 2150 went, i could distinctly smell the fuel fumes.....i have not noticed that with the stihl 026....if it could ONLY be the filters needing cleaning i would be what could only be desribed as happy and relieved


----------



## Jags (Jul 24, 2014)

Depending on which line, a crack in the line won't necessarily cause a fuel smell.  Sometimes it introduces air into the system.


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Jul 24, 2014)

Jags said:


> Depending on which line, a crack in the line won't necessarily cause a fuel smell.  Sometimes it introduces air into the system.


....uhhh,ahem, i knew that (i didn't)....i think someone should put the ''new'' back under my name next to member....


----------



## rustynut (Jul 24, 2014)

how about changing that spark arrestor ?


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Jul 24, 2014)

rustynut said:


> how about changing that spark arrestor ?


......if it does have one, i'm betting it has never been changed, or cleaned....i am looking online right now to get a diagram so i have some part #'s for all of the things y'all been suggesting...then the search really begins


----------



## Ashful (Jul 24, 2014)

Mischa Shashumshkavich said:


> ....uhhh,ahem, i knew that (i didn't)....i think someone should put the ''new'' back under my name next to member....


A common cause of this is a crack in the pickup line, contained inside the tank.  Won't cause a leaking fuel smell, but will suck air.


----------



## Jags (Jul 24, 2014)

Joful said:


> A common cause of this is a crack in the pickup line, contained inside the tank.  Won't cause a leaking fuel smell, but will suck air.



A better explanation than my previous ramblings.


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Jul 24, 2014)

Jags said:


> A better explanation than my previous ramblings.


....yeah, when i read your post, i was imediatley confused and thought to myself, ''wow, this guy sure can ramble''.....no sir, they both good replies....thanks


----------



## Clarkbug (Jul 24, 2014)

Mischa Shashumshkavich said:


> ......i thought the vac. test would help narrow down where the problem is, and if it is a line (or lines)that need replacing...i have not taken the air filter apart to clean it, but will def. try that....and i could try cleaning the fuel filter....i know when the lines on the little poulan 2150 went, i could distinctly smell the fuel fumes.....i have not noticed that with the stihl 026....if it could ONLY be the filters needing cleaning i would be what could only be desribed as happy and relieved



Vac testing really helps with determining if you have a bad crank seal.  It will help you figure out if you have a bad impulse line and/or intake boot.  If you dont have the stuff to do it, its just cheaper to buy lines for single saw.  (Plus if they are bad, you gotta buy em anyway....)  Clean the air filter with just soap and water, let air dry.  DONT try to clean the fuel filter, just buy a new one. 

If you havent been into your carb before, you might have to put a kit into it, but they can be had for less than $10, and its not too hard to do, honest.



rustynut said:


> how about changing that spark arrestor ?



The spark arrestor will be in your muffler outlet, if you still have one.  Should be held in with a single screw, and you can pull it out and burn it off with a propane torch.  One of the things that you dont need to replace


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Jul 25, 2014)

Clarkbug said:


> Vac testing really helps with determining if you have a bad crank seal.  It will help you figure out if you have a bad impulse line and/or intake boot.  If you dont have the stuff to do it, its just cheaper to buy lines for single saw.  (Plus if they are bad, you gotta buy em anyway....)  Clean the air filter with just soap and water, let air dry.  DONT try to clean the fuel filter, just buy a new one.
> 
> If you havent been into your carb before, you might have to put a kit into it, but they can be had for less than $10, and its not too hard to do, honest.
> 
> ...


....merci beaucoup....grazie mille'.....arigato....spasibo......nitsitskimatsip......(thank you)


----------



## Clarkbug (Aug 2, 2014)

Well how did things turn out?  Any success?


----------



## freeburn (Aug 2, 2014)

I ended up removing and opening up my carb and cleaning it out good. Put back together and much more responsive!


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Aug 4, 2014)

Clarkbug said:


> Well how did things turn out?  Any success?


.....what i did was to use up all the fuel in the tank and then put in a different mix with less oil and better gas, and there is quite a noticable difference, it runs as good as it did when i first got it, so there must have been way to much oil in the last batch of fuel.....\_O_/  ( throws arms in air )


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Aug 4, 2014)

freeburn said:


> I ended up removing and opening up my carb and cleaning it out good. Put back together and much more responsive!


.....Hey Freeburn (very cool name btw) did you take the carb apart to clean it? or is it possible to clean it without having to disassemble everything? and what did you use to clean it? thanks


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2014)

Ain't no shortcuts for a carb (at least the little ones).  Pull it down.  They are pretty simple critters.


----------



## Clarkbug (Aug 4, 2014)

Mischa Shashumshkavich said:


> .....what i did was to use up all the fuel in the tank and then put in a different mix with less oil and better gas, and there is quite a noticable difference, it runs as good as it did when i first got it, so there must have been way to much oil in the last batch of fuel.....\_O_/  ( throws arms in air )



How much less oil?  Did you measure it out?  You may also want to check that spark arrestor...  more oil usually means more carbon...


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Aug 4, 2014)

i had an uneven mix for sure....the can wasn't quite half full of gas ( which i got from my neighbor for free, but don't know what kind it was) and i tried eyeballing the amount of oil i put in...i was trying for a 40:1 ratio which is what the home depot fella recomended for the MakLmar Dolkita....but i most likely put to much oil in the there...now both my cans are empty, and i can start fresh with good gas and oil (and measure)


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Aug 4, 2014)

Jags said:


> Ain't no shortcuts for a carb (at least the little ones).  Pull it down.  They are pretty simple critters.


.....that's what i thought when i pulled one out of the little poulan....but when i looked at a diagram online, there were way more tiny parts in there than i ever imagined could be....i am just getting used to these opposable thumb things....so i'll take any shortcut i can get....if i can  get a kit for under 10 bucks tho,then that's what i will prob e do.....but be prepared for more questions......maybe a lot more, heh heh.


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2014)

Take pics as you go.  They are pretty simple, but it could help to have something to look back on.


----------



## freeburn (Aug 4, 2014)

Mischa Shashumshkavich said:


> .....Hey Freeburn (very cool name btw) did you take the carb apart to clean it? or is it possible to clean it without having to disassemble everything? and what did you use to clean it? thanks


Yes disassembled carb take out a screw wherever there is one and shoot carb cleaner ( any parts store even WMart has it) though every hole you can see just to make sure everything is clean. There is a black rubber gasket on one side of the car be that is very sensitive just note where everything is located and make sure you do on a clean surface and not in a hurry.


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Aug 4, 2014)

Jags said:


> Take pics as you go.  They are pretty simple, but it could help to have something to look back on.


....when dealing with me, try to think cro-magnon, what would a cro-mag do? or not do? would a cro-mag have a camera? not likely, so Mischa prob.  doesn't have picture making machine either( i don't)....me could borrow someone's picture maker machine maybe....if i can i will because that is a good idea


----------



## Ashful (Aug 4, 2014)

Mischa Shashumshkavich said:


> ....when dealing with me, try to think cro-magnon, what would a cro-mag do? or not do? would a cro-mag have a camera? not likely, so Mischa prob.  doesn't have picture making machine either( i don't)....me could borrow someone's picture maker machine maybe....if i can i will because that is a good idea


Mischa carb repair:


----------



## Mischa Shashumshkavich (Aug 4, 2014)

Joful said:


> Mischa carb repair:
> 
> View attachment 136126


....that is darn close.....the tool kit is spot on.....could use more body hair tho...unless that is mischa after a long day of waxing....sorry.....this is starting to derail like so many of  my posts


----------



## Ashful (Aug 4, 2014)

Meh... original question has been answered.  Derails are sometimes more fun than on-topic, after you've seen your fortieth thread on each of the usual / perennial topics.


----------



## dougand3 (Aug 5, 2014)

On tiny carbs, I've found a "GND" kit (Gasket And Diaphragm) is normally sufficient. The metering and full pump diaphragms are the biggies to replace.May not even need to replace gaskets. The full kit has needle, lever, spring. welch plugs, screen - not normally needed. GND kits are $5-8 on fleabay. When the kit is > $12, I normally say screw it and look for a new carb. Ruiing makes clone carbs of Walbro and Zama and can be $12-15.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm late to the party but mix is not the issue. I run 32:1 in everything. 50:1 is just a bin lean. More an epa thing.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 6, 2014)

Yep a carb rebuild is necessary.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 6, 2014)

Yep a carb rebuild is most likely the cause. Could be a split fuel line as well if it goes from leaning out to bogging.


----------



## Clarkbug (Aug 6, 2014)

clemsonfor said:


> I'm late to the party but mix is not the issue. I run 32:1 in everything. 50:1 is just a bin lean. More an epa thing.



In this case it could be.  Unknown volume of gas that was free, so the quality and age might be suspect, and had a guesstimate of oil added to it.  Starting with a known ratio is definitely an improvement.

But I agree, the ratio itself shouldn't be the cause of the trouble.


----------



## clemsonfor (Aug 6, 2014)

Any modern saw will run the same on 40/50:1 and not know the difference.  Even at 32:1 you dont get any smoke unless your just set pig rich.  O would say you could probably go to 25:1 and not see much smoke and your still going to run fine and as joful said your gonna be lean if anything !


----------

